# Problem mit Dell Studio 1555



## Schoschi (17. Juli 2009)

Tag,

ich hab jetzt seit 2 Tagen das Dell Studio 1555. Ich hab die Version mit T4200 und HD4570.i
Mein Problem ist, dass sich das Notebook irgendwie nur widerwillig einschalten will. Ich hab wie beschrieben 12h aufgeladen bevor ich ihn eingeschaltet habe.
Dann drücke ich erwartungsvoll auf den An-Knopf (Alles noch am Netz angeschlossen) und: Nichts passiert. Dann noch ein paar mal probiert, es ging nicht. Die Lösung des Problems war, dass der PC dann ohne Akku und nur mit Netzstecker anging.
Heute morgen geht er wieder nicht an, paar mal Akku rein/raus etc. irgendwann ging er dann ganz normal an!

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ich weiß nicht wodran das liegen könnte 

MfG

Schoschi


----------



## midnight (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Ding neu ist, dann ruf einfach den Support an. Ich weiß, darauf hättest du auch so kömmen können, aber es ist einfach die beste Lösung! Ruf da an, sag denen was  nicht geht und spätestens mitte nächster Woche geht das wieder 
Der Support von Dell ist einfach Bombe 

so far


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2009)

fährst du das notebook denn komplett runter, oder nur in standby/energiesparen? wenn du es nicht komplett runterfährst, dann schläft es halt nur, und da kann es sein, dass man den knopf länger gedrückt halten muss, damit es wieder angeht, oder sogar eine andere taste drücken muss.

wenn du dann den akku rausnimmst, dann "verliert" das notebook halt die info "bin nur am schlafen", so dass - wenn du erst danach nen netztstecker ansteckst - es sich wieder so einschaltet, als hättest du es komplett runtergefahren. d.h. durch "normales" drückes des powerbuttons.

wenn das og. nicht zutrifft => dell anrufen.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juli 2009)

Problem ist gelöst, das Notebook lässt sich nur einschalten, wenn der Deckel nicht geschlossen ist  Ich denke mal, dass ich den Support trotzdem fragen werde, ob das so gewollt ist oder ob da irgendwas mit den Kontakten nicht stimmt!


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2009)

Das ist garantiert so gewollt, du kannst auch verschiedene Aktionen unter Windows einstellen, wenn der Deckel geschlossen wird.

PS: Ich besitze selber ein Studio 15 und das geht auch nicht an, wenn der Deckel geschlossen ist .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## midnight (19. Juli 2009)

Wie willst du das Ding auch ankriegen wenn der Deckel zu ist?

so far


----------



## Masterwana (19. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Wie willst du das Ding auch ankriegen wenn der Deckel zu ist?
> 
> so far



Ganz einfach, der Einschaltknopf ist an der Seite! 

Darum ist das auch gewollt das es nicht angeht wenn der Deckel geschlossen ist. Das ist für den Transport gedacht falls noch etwas in der Notebooktasche liegt, nicht das du irgendwo ankommst und das Notebook hat schon nen leeren Akku.


----------



## midnight (19. Juli 2009)

Ah lol, der Knopf ist ja wirklich außen! Ich könnte schwören, ich hab das Studio von einer Freundin "innen" eingeschaltet. Hm. Naja gut okay, dann war meine Bemerkung überflüssig...

so far


----------

